# I have Kinky Twist and need to wash my hair but I'm scared to...



## GodsPromises (Apr 14, 2008)

I need to hear from all Kinky twist wearers.  How do you wash your hair and keep it looking nice and neat.

 TIA


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 14, 2008)

Section the twists into like, 5-7 sections, use a band to ties up the ends, so that they don't unravel. Then, hop in the shower, wet your hair, put some shampoo on your finger tips, and rub it on the scalp  NOT THE ENDS...then rinse. Don't rub or manipulate the ends of the twists, just concentrate on your scalp.

Or, you can us a dry cleaning solution like ORS Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo. 

http://a1061.g.akamai.net/7/1061/5412/home/www.walgreens.com/dbimagecache/320932.jpg


----------



## InnerSoul (Apr 14, 2008)

When I had them I had no trouble washing them in the shower. My scalp felt so much better and I didn't want that buildup smell on my hair. Just massage the scalp(w/your fingertips) with shampoo and then work the shampoo down the twists.

Don't scrub the twists... just gently handle them...this way they won't fuzz up or mess up...then let them just air dry... they will stretch a little(like your own hair does) but as they dry they will shrink back. 

I applied oils (olive etc..) to the twists and to retame my own hair strands that were trying to stick up. Then I just tied down with a scarf at nite. No harm done.  HTH!!


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks ladies,

I was thinking of putting a stocking cap on my hair and wash my hair that way.


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## loolalooh (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm scared.  I'm in kinky twists too (on 2nd week now) and refuse to wash it for another few weeks.  Sounds gross ... I know.  I'm actually using the ORS Dry Shampoo that LadyKay mentioned.  It's working well so far.


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Apr 14, 2008)

*How long do you all wait before you wash them. Will this work on Senegalese twists?
*


----------



## Rei (Apr 14, 2008)

i have kinky twists in now, and i've been continuing to wash them once a week. having twists that are nice and neat are all well and good but paying attention to the hair and scalp underneath comes first... 

I usually just wash it with the twists out, and gently massage shampoo on the scalp, and then put some condi and water on a sponge and squeeze it through the upper part of the braids (but below the part where it grips onto my own hair at the scalp). after that i rinse, and then come out of the shower. the twists will be all droopy and with less curl, but to fix that I just tie them together (in like 7 or 8 sections) around each other while still wet and leave it in to dry. if they're still not curly afterwards, i retie them, dip the ends in boiling water, and then undo them.


----------



## mahoganee (Apr 14, 2008)

Rei said:


> i have kinky twists in now, and i've been continuing to wash them once a week. having twists that are nice and neat are all well and good but paying attention to the hair and scalp underneath comes first...
> 
> I usually just wash it with the twists out, and gently massage shampoo on the scalp, and then put some condi and water on a sponge and squeeze it through the upper part of the braids (but below the part where it grips onto my own hair at the scalp). after that i rinse, and then come out of the shower. the twists will be all droopy and with less curl, but to fix that I just tie them together (in like 7 or 8 sections) around each other while still wet and leave it in to dry. if they're still not curly afterwards, i retie them, dip the ends in boiling water, and then undo them.


This is how I wash mine too. I spray a leave in conditioner in my hair after they've airdried for about an hour.


----------



## mahoganee (Apr 14, 2008)

bravenewgirl87 said:


> *How long do you all wait before you wash them. Will this work on Senegalese twists?*


I wash mine within a week.


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 14, 2008)

I put them in sections and use a sprout bottle with diluted shampoo and distilled water to wash. I concentrated on the scalp and let the pressure of the shower head do its thing. My twists looked better after washing them.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 14, 2008)

I get a big jar or cup abd put some shampoo in it and then add water pour that over my scalp add more water to the cup and pour over my scalp, massage into hair gently(scalp) repeat. Do the same with conditioner and I'm good to go. The constant running of water with the bubbles will gently lift and the residue you have just don't over do it.


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 14, 2008)

LadyKaypnyc said:


> Section the twists into like, 5-7 sections, use a band to ties up the ends, so that they don't unravel. Then, hop in the shower, wet your hair, put some shampoo on your finger tips, and rub it on the scalp NOT THE ENDS...then rinse. Don't rub or manipulate the ends of the twists, just concentrate on your scalp.
> 
> Or, you can us a dry cleaning solution like ORS Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo.
> 
> http://a1061.g.akamai.net/7/1061/5412/home/www.walgreens.com/dbimagecache/320932.jpg


 
Ladykaypnyc

Thats how I do it. I even use my Shikakai bar at times. Once you get the hang of it its easy. Just take 2 towels with you. Wrap the wet hair in the towel to get all excess water out. If the hair is too heavy it may slip a little.


----------



## kware27 (Apr 14, 2008)

Im currently on my third week of wearing kinky twist. At first I was afraid to wash them, but my head was so itchy that I had to that first week. They feel so much softer now. I just washed my hair in the show with some braid shampoo. You just spray it on the hair and let it sit and massage the scalp then you just rinse it out. I also want to try the dry shampoo. Ive also been spray my hair with infusium 23 leave in conditioner. And using the dark and lovely braid sheen. Its smells really good. I will try to wash my kinkys atleast every two weeks. Because they take so long to dry I will have to do this on the weekend.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Apr 14, 2008)

This is what I do w/ braids in general:

For the roots/scalp:  I take cotton balls soaked w/ Sea Breeze and clean my scalp.

For the braids:  I take diluted shampoo and squeeze it into my braids and rinse throughly (sometimes, I cover my head w/ a net).  I apply a little conditioner the same way and moisturize w/ braid spray or s curl


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 17, 2008)

I washed my hair last night!!!!


I put a stocking cap on my head and then following Robin41 suggestion I mixed shampoo and water in a measuring cup and poured it over my hair, massaged it in and then rinse really well.

I then sprayed in my braid spray mixture and tied it down with a scaf and that was it.  I didn't lose any braid.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Ms. Plain Jane (Apr 17, 2008)

What about only cleaning your scalp?


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone here use human hair for their Kinky twists? 

I'm curious, I've been discouraged from doing this, by the few "professionals" I've interviewed to do mine.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 17, 2008)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> Anyone here use human hair for their Kinky twists?
> 
> I'm curious, I've been discouraged from doing this, by the few "professionals" I've interviewed to do mine.


 
Personally I don't see the need for human hair for the kinky twist. There are some brand out there that are just as soft as human hair. I use Femi Collection Afro Soul Bulk 24". It is a mix of toykalon and kanekalon. Feels like soft moisturized natural hair to me.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 17, 2008)

I prefer human hair becuase I'm requried to "constantly" pull my hair into neat ponytails or buns.  

Human hair is more managable, is not as bulky and maintians it's "springyness" when taken out of the buns. 

The manufacutared hairs are more bulky, and don't maintain thier "spring or curls" after being pulled straight for extended amounts of time.


----------



## Tamrin (Apr 17, 2008)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> Anyone here use human hair for their Kinky twists?
> 
> I'm curious, I've been discouraged from doing this, by the few "professionals" I've interviewed to do mine.


 

I did before in 2001. I bought the hair at Lugo's in Brooklyn. 55 dollars an ounce and i needed 5 ounces to do my hair. It looked great.  but lawd it was expensive then I had to pay for the labor.In the end it was not worth it. I find that the Human hair contributed to extremely dry and trashy hair. I will never do that again. This is what it looked like: http://public.fotki.com/Closer1/recent-proctive-styles/emotions-vi.html


----------



## InnerSoul (Apr 17, 2008)

Closer1 said:


> I did before in 2001. I bought the hair at Lugo's in Brooklyn. 55 dollars an ounce and i needed 5 ounces to do my hair. It looked great. but lawd it was expensive then I had to pay for the labor.In the end it was not worth it. I find that the Human hair contributed to extremely dry and trashy hair. I will never do that again. This is what it looked like: http://public.fotki.com/Closer1/recent-proctive-styles/emotions-vi.html


 

that human hair was very pretty on you!!....but the expenses?! have mercy!


----------



## GodsPromises (Apr 17, 2008)

Ms. Plain Jane said:


> What about only cleaning your scalp?



I did clean my scalp when I massaged/rubbed the shampoo into my scalp and then raised.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Apr 17, 2008)

*twists both kinky and senegalese i had no trouble washing them, they held up better than braids and still looked good *


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Apr 17, 2008)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> Anyone here use human hair for their Kinky twists?
> 
> I'm curious, I've been discouraged from doing this, by the few "professionals" I've interviewed to do mine.


 
*i used hh for my kinky twists and they held up pretty well but was much coarser, but my sister used synthetic hair a lil while ago and it was softer and held up well too *


----------

